
Flying a plane with flight simulator experience only - myztic
http://forumserver.twoplustwo.com/34/other-other-topics/prop-bet-can-i-land-plane-first-try-1200028/#post32862445
======
rdancer
Final report:
[http://forumserver.twoplustwo.com/showpost.php?p=35915547&po...](http://forumserver.twoplustwo.com/showpost.php?p=35915547&postcount=606)

~~~
detaro
And the final report by the guy flying the first time:
[http://forumserver.twoplustwo.com/showpost.php?p=36010398&po...](http://forumserver.twoplustwo.com/showpost.php?p=36010398&postcount=722)

~~~
rdancer
The panic he describes reminds me of my learning to drive. I'd been an avid
cyclist, and the sensation of the car moving under its own power,
independently of me, was shocking.

------
myztic
You might not want to skim through the forums (though I find the discussion
interesting). In the end, this actually happened and you can see a video of it
here
[https://youtu.be/jJT_CACIZqs?t=6m18s](https://youtu.be/jJT_CACIZqs?t=6m18s)
EDIT: and rdancer also linked to the final report, see his post, thanks :)

